# Distributor question



## Ben1988 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have an 88 . It has an ABA block and 1.8 head . I need to know what distributor to get . It currently is non running but has a distributor from the 97-99 Jetta/Golf . All done by PO . I want to go the route of adding the knock sensor , wiring , knock box . But not sure what distributor and what years of things to buy . Searched and read for couple days . Migraines..... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Also it is , I believe a JH head


----------



## Ben1988 (Nov 2, 2018)

CRAP ! Meant to post in 8V . Sorry . Admin please move . Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

